# I need a program to split out tif images



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

My scanner safes images combined in a tif file and I would like to break them out to individual jpeg files. I can't seem to find a way to do it with IrfanView--is there a way? Any other program?


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Mulder said:


> My scanner safes images combined in a tif file


Do you mean like a colage ?



> and I would like to break them out to individual jpeg files. I can't seem to find a way to do it with IrfanView--is there a way? Any other program?


You should be able select, crop and save as jpegs


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

xgerryx said:


> Do you mean like a colage ?


A Tiff file is a collection of individual layered images in one file--think of it as a Gif file, except its not animated. If you pull one up in most image programs, you can scroll through to each image just like scrolling through a directory, except all the images are in one file.



xgerryx said:


> You should be able select, crop and save as jpegs


I can save them individually--I know how to do that, but when you have 15 or 20 images or more that's a lot of keystrokes. That's why I'm looking for a program that will do it in a batch mode automatically.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

You might be better to move this thread to Photography and Imaging.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

xgerryx said:


> You might be better to move this thread to Photography and Imaging.


I'll see if I can find a moderator to do that!


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Theres usually a couple of them around here somewhere  
It'l give them something to do.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

> A Tiff file is a collection of individual layered images in one file--think of it as a Gif file, except its not animated.


A tiff file is a tiff file... a gif is a gif ... period... you need to be just a tad bit more descriptive of what you are trying to do...

buck


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I googled around and found info on a multi page Tiff viewer.
It's a trial download.
Maybe this is what you're looking for:
http://www.informatik.com/imagistik.html

Here's a free download at C|Net for another:
http://www.download.com/Tiff-Viewer/3000-2191_4-10438812.html

As I have never used this aspect of tiff files, I have no knowledge if these two apps are what you need.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Yeah, here is one that has a free trial --http://www.solidconvertergx.com/convert/_tif_to_jpg/7


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

You can have a *layered tiff *(in which case you will need an image editing prog like photoshop to save each layer as a seperate file'.
OR the tiff may be a *Multi-page tiff*; in which case you can open it in Irfanview and save each page as a seperate Jpeg.

Use the up/down page keys in Irfanview to open each page for saving.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

lister said:


> You can have a *layered tiff *(in which case you will need an image editing prog like photoshop to save each layer as a seperate file'.
> OR the tiff may be a *Multi-page tiff*; in which case you can open it in Irfanview and save each page as a seperate Jpeg.
> 
> Use the up/down page keys in Irfanview to open each page for saving.


Yes, as I stated above I realize I view it in Irfanview and then save each individual page and that's what I've been doing. *What I am looking for is a program that will extract and save each page in a batch process.* For example, in Irfanview, you can rename a whole bunch of files in one operation without going to each individual file (a batch operation).

I will try some of the links given and let you know.

Again--Irfanview will let you view each separate page (or layer), however you want to refer to it and will let you save them as separate documents, BUT NOT IN A BATCH PROCESS. That's what I'm looking for.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

linskyjack said:


> Yeah, here is one that has a free trial --http://www.solidconvertergx.com/convert/_tif_to_jpg/7


Tried that--it doesn't convert multi-page tif files to individual files in a batch mode.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Stoner said:


> I googled around and found info on a multi page Tiff viewer.
> It's a trial download.
> Maybe this is what you're looking for:
> http://www.informatik.com/imagistik.html
> ...


These are Tiff viewers, but Irfanview will also allow you to view multi-page tifs and also save each page individually--but again I already know how to do that, its batch processing I am looking for.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Wow, tried this:

http://www.allimages-plus.com/

a universal converter--converted my tif file into individual jpegs and you can resize at the same time. You can also take a bunch of jpegs and convert them to a mutlipage tiff file--all for $15.00 and a free trial. Nice little program. It would be worth it to me if all it did was extract the images from the tif file. :up:


----------

